
Amazon backtracks after covering NYC subway car in Nazi symbols - astaroth360
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2015/11/amazon-backtracks-after-covering-nyc-subway-car-in-nazi-symbols/
======
jstalin
Lots of free publicity for Amazon.

